# Disappointed today with Rand Paul



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Paul Diverges From His Party Over Voter ID


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/10/us/po ... ml?hp&_r=0

Why would black people be any more offended than white people? Why is this a racial thing. I believe people are all the same so if I am not offended when they ask for my ID when I use a credit card, write a check, etc why would I be offended when they ask for an ID to vote? We do that in North Dakota now. I'm happy no one can vote in my name. I'm happy they check to make sure that it's really me using the credit card with my name on it. I'm happy some guy can't find my checkbook laying on the sidewalk and write up a few thousand dollars in checks. Maybe it's time blacks stop seeing themselves as different.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I have no dog in this fight Plainsman, but my objective as possible analysis is that Rand Paul is beginning to realize that if Republicans want to win in 2016, especially against a very formidable Hillary, they had better begin to look at the many groups they have continually alienated during the last few elections, the Blacks, Hispanics, Women, Gays, old people, and on and on. Cruz and the tea Partiers are not going to do it, that's a no brainer! So I think he's licked his finger and checked the political wind and feels he has a chance of trying to improve relationships with these huge blocks of voters. I personally have my doubts that they can do it regardless. Like it or not the R's are too stuck in this self described conservatism that appeals to white voters but irritates so many other groups. Add up these groups of voters who distrust Republicans and pretty soon it like the old saying" put enough feathers on a truck and sooner or later the axle will break! 
Like so many of the stalwarts have said, bob Dole, Bobby 
Jindall, jeb Bush and many others, he present party is not the party of Ron Reagan, George HWBush, etc. the idea used to be to win elections, be benevolent yet fiscally conservative, etc. but now it seems to have degenerated into the anti party of so many groups, the overall party of NO, yeah, I know most here will disagree with me, but don't kill the messenger . . You can read this message all over every domestic and international news site and newspaper, EVEN on FOX once in a while.
I'm all for eliminating voter fraud and have gobs of voterID, but other than that left wing group in Chicago, has there been any and has there been a single case of voter fraud influencing any election outcome? No organization, left or right, has been able to find much if anything, so dealing with a " perceived" problem that probably isn't a problem at all, seems to racial groups as attempts to disenfranchise them and really only serves to rile up the right! Of course the D's feed on that, blah, blah.
So the bottom line is that IMO Rand Paul is saying that in his opinion voter fraud is probably isn't a big deal, no evidence it is, so let's not pursue it and blow it all out of proportion and piss everybody off! Maybe he's saying" let's get going and work on the real issues and try to win the election rather than collectively shoot ourselves in the foot, again!" We have bigger and more important fish to fry! That's my opinion, for what it's worth, anyway.....
His biggest problem will try to convince his own party to stop the war and bad mouthing everything they don't agree with, get some tolerance and understanding back into the party and work on real and important issues, not the crap that's been going on and on! I don't think he's suggesting to kowtow to special interest groups, just be a little more tolerant and understanding and not so dang bull headed! I hope he succeeds though I doubt he can, and suspect we'll have 8 years of Hillary to look forward to. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are two schools of thought Habitat. One agrees with your hypothesis and the other would agree with Reagans idea of winning. I think the people the republicans are alienating is the conservatives. You can't out liberal a liberal so it's foolish to try I think.

I agree voter fraud may not be the biggest problem we have. I think very shortly Russia will become the biggest problem we have. I hope Obama has not destroyed our ability to be united against outside threats. As far as voter fraud I think it's one of the things that encourages illegals to come to this country. They come and vote illegally for the benefits they will get.

As for tolerance it's one of my pet peeves. It's the lefts weapon to corrupt a nation. The less principles you have the easier to be tolerant. If you have no principles at all you can be totally tolerant of all things. I think tolerance and political correctness are two of the most dangerous poisons to any society.


----------

